# Wainwright... the one in canada



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 30, 2008)

going to be spending a lot of time in wainwright alberta so i'm looking for a group to join, hay some experience as a dm, but power gamers kinda broke my will to dm, slowly geting it back. i'll play almost any pen and paper rpg, from D&D, besm, to world of darkness. home brews are intresting and i've even been known to play buffy the vampire slayer when there is nothing else.


----------



## Muskwa (Feb 15, 2015)

I know this post is ancient, but I wanted to pass on that a new Pathfinder group just started at CFB Wainwright.


----------

